# Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?



## March (4. März 2008)

Hallo!
Da unser alter Teich (ca. 20 Jahre alt) immer mehr verlandet, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen ihn in ca. 3 Wochen neu anzulegen und etwas zu vergrößern. 
Er soll ca. 7 Meter lang, 3 Meter breit und ca. 1-1,5 Meter tief werden.

Welche Fische würdet ihr mir empfehlen. 
(Nach einem großen Fischsterben im letzten Sommer durch Parasitenbefall sind von meinem Alten Besatz sind nur noch 4 Goldis, 1 __ Schleie und 1 __ Rotauge übrig geblieben)

Ich bevorzuge einheimische Fischarten wie Rotfedern, Karauschen, Karpfen, etc.

Danke für eure Anregungen und Tipps


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Hallöchen,
hört sich nach Naturteich an, oder ? Hast du eine Filterung ? Und wenn es geht, würde ich noch nen 1/2 Meter an Tiefe draufpacken  

Wenn du keine Kois haben möchtest, aber bei der Teichgrösse doch etwas was man auch sehen kann, würde ich Goldorfen nehmen. Die erreichen beachtliche grössen.


----------



## March (4. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Ist kein Naturteich sondern ein normaler Gartenteich mit Folie. Er wurde 1985 angelegt. Filter haben wir (bis jetzt) keinen. Nur 1 Sauerstoff-Pumpe.

Goldorfen ist eine gute Idee (Danke!), obwohl es mir gar nicht so wichtig ist, dass man die Fische besonders gut sehen kann. 

Was könnte man sonst noch einsetzen?
Es geht mir hauptsächlich um einen artenreichen und natürlichen Besatz


----------



## Annett (5. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Hallo.

Wie wären __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge (mit __ Muscheln), ein __ Döbel oder Sonnenbarsch (e) zur Geburtenkontrolle?
Wobei sich letztere dann auch wieder gut vermehren.


----------



## March (6. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Mit __ Döbel habe ich Bedenken. Die werden mit dem Alter __ Raubfische und bis zu 70 cm groß. Wenn der ausgewachsen ist haben die anderen Fische nix mehr zu Lachen.

Deine anderen Vorschläge find ich nicht schlecht. 
Besonders gut gefallen mir __ Sonnenbarsche. 
Gibt's da bei der Haltung was zu beachten?


----------



## Redlisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Schau dir einfach meine SIG an 

Allerdings mögen einige auch gerne etwas Strömung im Teich ....

Axel


----------



## Annett (6. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Hi.

Ja der __ Döbel wird irgendwann zu groß... 

Was die __ Sonnenbarsche angeht - schau mal ins Lexikon und den darin eingebundenen Link.
Mirko alias Sachiel gehört diese Seite.... 

Ich besitze nur einen, da ich nach der Goldfischplage nicht noch eine Sonnenbarschplage wollte.  
Ist sicher nicht ideal, aber wenigstens muss ein einzelnes Männchen nicht mit Laichverhärtung kämpfen, wie einzeln gehaltene Weibchen dies evtl. müßten. :?


----------



## March (6. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

@Annett: Danke für den Link!

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit __ Giebel und Karauschen gemacht.

Die müssten doch eigentlich gut zur Teichhaltung geeignet sein da sie auch in der Natur oft in kleinen Tümpeln leben.


----------



## tattoo_hh (7. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*



			
				March schrieb:
			
		

> Mit __ Döbel habe ich Bedenken. Die werden mit dem Alter __ Raubfische und bis zu 70 cm groß. Wenn der ausgewachsen ist haben die anderen Fische nix mehr zu Lachen.



hilft nur ne' angel... ;-)


----------



## sternhausen (7. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Hallo March
__ Giebel und Karauschen sind sehr wiederstandsfähige Fische und die kommen wirklich auch in kleinsten Tümpeln vor.
Bei uns habe die allerdings noch den Beinamen __ Bauernkarpfen, und der Grund warum darin Karpfen vorkommt ist leicht zu erklären.
Die __ Karausche ist eben ein Karpfenartiger Fisch und genau so ist auch sein Fressverhalten.
Das wiederum bedeutet das du dir mit diesen Fischen auf Grund ihres Wühlverhaltens dir den ganzen Teich versauen wirst.
Ich persönlich würde dir von diesen Fischen dringend abraten.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Marlowe (7. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Moin!

Ich verfüge zwar nicht über den reichhaltigen Erfahrungsschatz aus der Praxis. aber die Literatur gibt bei der Besetzung eines Teiches folgende Info
(hier die Kurzform).

Willst Du Fische UND __ Frösche/__ Kröten, dann nimm ausschließlich __ MODERLIESCHEN.


----------



## March (8. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

__ Frösche sind mir nicht sooo wichtig.


----------



## March (8. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Hier sind einige Fotos vom jetztigen Teich. Der Neubau beginnt jetzt doch schon eher als erwartet. Am Dienstag geht's los


Jetzige Maße: ca. 5 Meter lang; 2,5 Meter breit; max. nur noch 80 cm tief













Und hier kann man meinen Liebling sehen. (ca. 15 Jahre alte __ Schleie)
Hinter dem Goldie - Etwas schwer zu erkennen






Wird vergrößert auf L: 7m; B: 3m; T: 1,2m


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Wow,
die __ Schleie ist ja schon Kapital


----------



## March (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Jetzt hol ich den "alten" Thread mal wieder hoch.

Nachdem unser Teich nun erneuert wurde schaut er so aus:




ca. 6m lang; 3,5m breit und 1,2m tief (tiefste Stelle).

Besatz: 6 Goldies, 3 Schleien (1x w 2x m), 2 kleine __ Graskarpfen und 1 __ Katzenwels.

Kann, bzw. soll ich da noch mehr einsetzen?


----------



## chromis (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Hallo?,



> 2 kleine __ Graskarpfen


klein bleiben die im Normalfall nicht und ob sie für einen Teich in normaler Größe geeignet sind... 
Unter dem Stichwort Graskarpfen finden sich hier schon ein paar threads


----------



## March (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Da hast du schon recht, jedoch verbutten sie auch.
Und ich könnte sie auch noch umsiedeln (in einen großen Karpfenteich von einem Bekannten)

An den __ Graskarpfen soll es nicht liegen ...

BTW: unser alter Graskarpfen hat ca. 20 Jahre in unserem alten und kleineren Teich "gut u. lange" gelebt.


----------



## chromis (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Hallo,



> jedoch verbutten sie auch..


ich sag da auch Kümmerwuchs zu...
Umsiedeln wird eine gute Idee sein, die Viecher lassen nicht grünes im Teich übrig.


----------



## March (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich sag da auch Kümmerwuchs zu...
> Umsiedeln wird eine gute Idee sein, die Viecher lassen nicht grünes im Teich übrig.


 
Stimmt schon! Ist Kümmerwuchs...
Aber was sagt ihr (du) zu meiner Frage?
Kann man noch 2-3 Fische mehr einsetzen, oder sollte man es lassen?


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubesatz - Welche Fische sind geeignet?*

Moin,

ich persönlich würde es erstmal dabei belassen und ein Jahr abwarten...

Normal vermehren sich Goldfische explosionsartig. Bin gespannt, ob der __ Wels dagegen "anfressen" kann.


----------

